# 11 weeks pregnant, bad anxiety :( please help



## christa22 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody 

the father of my child is my best friend, we separated 6 months ago & r still in love but trying to get our heads right instead of fighting constantly & name calling. In that separation period, we were still "dating" & lovey dovey, I'm now 11 weeks preg and very happy but he is still funny about it but looking after me anyway. 

The thing i'm anxious about is that he was seen out talking to the opposite sex at a bar & now all i can think of is he acting out & gonna hurt me, i no we r not properly "together" but we share a big bond & he says he loves me to death & i know how he feels about me so i shouldn't worry. Am i being too paranoid??

I just need some reassurance  I will talk 2 him more about it i just get afraid of stressing my baby out 
Thank you xoxoxoxox


----------

